# Heat lamp to hot?



## BasiliskTV (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys,
Today I went and baught everything for my future northern blue tongue skink. I tested the temperature the basking spot is and its sitting at 43.8 degrees Celsius. I'm pretty sure this is to hot but I thaught id check before buying a different light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Sep 10, 2015)

As long as it does not make the ambient temperature of your hot end to high it is perfectly fine. You will find a basking spot that is around 40 degrees will be quiet good for your lizard as it allows it to get up to optimal temperature quickly instead of it having to spend hours under a cooler basking spot. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe put a thermostat on it so it can't overheat on high temperature days?


----------



## arevenant (Sep 13, 2015)

thermostats for heat sources for new keepers is highly recommended.


----------

